# slugs for winchester 1300?



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Anybody have a good recommendation for sighting in at 100yrds with my winchester 1300 with a bushnell sportview scope? I tried today at 70 yards with inexpensive remington 2 3/4 "sluggers" (because I had 7 boxes of them in the basement) and although I started to get it in the red,I could not get a consistant group? Any suggestions on where to start without breaking the bank would be appreciated.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a winchester 1300XTR I shot the winchester slugs there a little bit wider than the remington slugs.But I shot them from a smooth barrel the winchester slugs.They shot the best for me I shot five other type of slugs throw it they shot the best. I killed deer a little over a 100 yards with them, they are very accurate. At 50 yards they were dead on at 100yards I was 10 inches low they shot striat and good groups.But you will have to buy five or six differant boxes of slugs and see what shots best for you.


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

flying wasp said:


> Anybody have a good recommendation for sighting in at 100yrds with my winchester 1300 with a bushnell sportview scope? I tried today at 70 yards with inexpensive remington 2 3/4 "sluggers" (because I had 7 boxes of them in the basement) and although I started to get it in the red,I could not get a consistant group? Any suggestions on where to start without breaking the bank would be appreciated.


Do you have a rifled barrel?If so try the hornaday 300 grain sst sabots.


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes it does have a rifled barrel


----------



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

I've been using the 1300 for close to fifteen years now, with the rifled slug barrel. I went to the range and tried a few different sabots. I found that the Winchester Partition Gold, 2 3/4", was the best for me. Not cheap, but...


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mine likes the Winchester golds mentioned above. It did not like the Hornady slugs- they were all over the place. It also shot some federal and Lightfields well. 

Good luck.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Lightfields in the white box. Nuff said!


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

454casull said:


> Lightfields in the white box. Nuff said!


Those are what I use! My Mossberg prefers those over the Remington Solid Coppers and the Buckmaster slugs.


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks, I shot 3 boxes of the lightfield exp's yesterday and was quite happy with the results.


----------

